
Death of an Heir: Adolph Coors III and the Murder That Rocked a Brewing Dynasty - samclemens
https://longreads.com/2017/09/26/the-death-of-an-heir-adolph-coors-iii-and-the-murder-that-rocked-an-american-brewing-dynasty/
======
mitja_belak
great bait, wish i could downvote this

------
everdev
tldr; Adolph Coors is kidnapped. Read "The Death of an Heir" to find out what
happens next.

~~~
LambdaComplex
Or just watch the Forensic Files episode[0] about it

0\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vAqsPa4rk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vAqsPa4rk)

